# I need help ASAP



## Dez (Mar 1, 2009)

I am recently married. we got married after only being together 5 months. I love him, but I dont know if its going to work. we are so different. and on top of that a man I was absolutely in love with who moved out of the country a little over a year ago has moved back and we have regained communication. He wants to persue a relationship, but I am not the type to cheat I never have been. I know I would be happy with this other man, but I do love my husband and the fact that I have been ify about our marriage makes this hard for me. I need some advice asap. If you have questions you want to ask by all means please do.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

you have to stop talking to this other guy. you made a commitment. now stick to it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You made your decision when you married your husband. Why is this other guy being brought up?


----------



## Dez (Mar 1, 2009)

I am the actual Dez. I let my friend on to write her questions. her issue really isnt the other guy. she is never the type to cheat its one of her biggest pet peeves. her main issue if her husbands family. They are from different worlds. Shes baptist and outgoing and open to new things and he's mormon and feel like she is wrong for basically being herself and he keeps trying to change her. She just feels like shes not good enough for him even though she loves him, she feel he would be better off with the hispanic spanish speaking, mormon woman who shares all the values he does. she loves him so much it just hurts her to not be able to be who she is and being asked to change all of who she is and she doesnt mind adjustments shes just loosing herself i think. any ideas?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Dez said:


> any ideas?


Jesus said "The law was made for man, but man wasn't made for the law".


----------



## sunnygirl (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not sure I agree with the "you got married, you made a commitment" thing. Your feelings will never go away that you made a mistake. It is not fair to your husband. I was in the same situation 5 years ago, got married, but never divorced the guy. Now it is 5 years later and it is way harder to leave, since we own a house and finances are all intermingled. I thought that I would grow to be in love with him, but that never happened. I say don't waste anyone's time if you are not invested 100% in your marriage. If you don't have kids, then it should be easier.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunny - so it is ok to just give up on a committment anytime someone comes along that you have stronger feelings for?


----------

